

Indian ecommerce giant Flipkart raises $1 billion in fresh fund - skbohra123
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/internet/indias-biggest-online-retailer-flipkart-sets-a-new-benchmark-raises-1-billion-in-fresh-funds/articleshow/38883524.cms

======
anujdeshpande
This is great news. Should draw interest for startups in India, a lot more
problems with scale to be solved here.

------
skbohra123
Who would have imagined this just a few years back!

